# Upgrading a 9.0 system to 10



## newton (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trying to upgrade a 9.0 server to 10, I tried going to 9.2 a while back, without success.  The problem is that any time use the `freebsd-update` commmand, I get an Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale".


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD NAS3 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
$ freebsd-update fetch
/bin/sh: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```

What do I need to do to fix this?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 27, 2014)

The error usually indicates that a program is trying to access a specific library but unfortunately the library is no longer there. What exactly did you do when you tried to perform the upgrade to version 9.2? I'd deem it possible that you might have broken something during that process.


----------



## newton (Jan 27, 2014)

It's been awhile, but from what I remember, I followed this: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.2R/installation.html.  I remember getting past the 1st reboot, but somewhere in the installation of the userland components or the libraries update, I couldn't continue. I wish I could remember the exact errors, but I cannot.


----------



## kpa (Jan 27, 2014)

It would be good to see which part of the freebsd-update(8) script (yes it's a shell script) produces this error. Run it otherwise normally but add `sh -x` and `script` to the command line:

`script /tmp/freebsd-update.log sh -x /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch`

Locate the place in the log file where the error occurs and post your findings here.


----------



## wildtollwut (Feb 1, 2014)

I also suspect there went something wrong with your upgrade to 9.2 (because my upgrade from 9.0 to 10.0 went fine - had to use the freebsd-update script from 10.0 though). The _ThreadRuneLocale error usually occurs when using a newer userland than the  kernel supports. Actually binary compatibility shouldn't break between minor versions but apparently there was some change from 9.0 to 9.1 that induced this error. I got around it by recompiling my ports. Before trying that, you could attempt a `freebsd-update rollback`. But then still, you won't be able to use binary packages from 9-STABLE which I presume is the source of your error.


----------

